# My hug was sort of rejected.



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I work with a bunch of guys at my work. The day usually consists of people joking around and exchanging crude remarks and light insults back and forth.I have been working here for a while and have grown somewhat comfortable. Anyways there is this one guy that has a tendency to just spew anything from his mouth without thinking. He came into the office and I am reading some kind of news about a puppy. He makes some kind of remark about if I will buy him a puppy and I say "The last thing you need is a puppy, poor thing would probably jump into the road an kill itself." The guy says something in the extent of me being mean to him and I jokingly say " sorry, I love you!" spinned around in my wheely chair and gave him a hug around his arms. He then says " nahhh..get away from me only john can hug me"(just another male coworker). I let go and spun back around to the computer. He pats me on the head and says "arnt you going to miss us when you are gone"( I am trying to be transferred) and continues with his visit before leaving. I have no feelings whatsoever for this dude and we know that we are both in relationships. However, I still feel sort of insulted like I was rejected.I am not used to "get away" reactions to hugs lol. It was way out of my charactar but I can be kind of impulsive and sort of regret it now. I also feel like I am being overly sensitive about it but I cant help it. lol

What do you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Nah...sounds like typical banter to me, though you might have been a bit harsh. If any of you has gone through the typical anti-harassment training, it's also a defense mechanism I imagine, too. From my perspective, you weren't rejected specifically.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like a lighthearted conversation with no deeper meaning. 

Not much to think about.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yea..I just feel weird because I never hug anyone.I just felt kind of bad lol. That and the reaction combined made me feel...augh. It was real random.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It may have been nothing. But yeah, I've had awkward hugs too.

In the grand scheme of things it seems silly to regret hugs though. The intent was good. Maybe he said that because he has a girlfriend or because he'll miss you... just guessing though. No real clue.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No thats actually a good thing. It means you are solid bros.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

sounds like ur bros lol


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about, he probably didn't mean for the hug to be like that.


----------

